# Slotted Rotors?



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Been doing a bit of research on the forum as to which rotors I should get next, mine are stock and quite warped. I do not track the car, its my DD but I figure when there is a chance to upgrade, why not? (plus they look cool). My question is, which slotted rotors are best bang for the buck? I figure x-drilled is overkill for the application... Ive been looking at quite a few of the posts on rotors on GTOforum, but a lot of them are from 06'-08' and outdated.

Links would be great!...

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You might be able to find some used on this forum, ebay or LS1GTO. I have DBA T3's, but My 06 sees the road course quite a bit. EBC makes a nice one too. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Nice, those look pretty good... Any issues doing the front rotors now since they need pads, then doing the rears later this summer? Helps the credit card also...

I was also looking at the x-drilled and slotted stop tech rotors (they are each around the same price). Seems as if they would work great and be much less expensive. Any thoughts? I just don't want to spend an extra 200-400 bucks to not feel any difference whatsoever...

Heres the link... 

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/results.jsp?autoMake=Pontiac&autoModel=GTO&autoYear=2006&autoModClar=


----------

